# Looking to meet English speaking friends, Malaga area.



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

My name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 2 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend. 

I don't really have any English friends here, I spend my time with my boyfriend and his friends and family, I do speak good spanish but I feel I can not express myself and be myself when speaking in another language

I am finding it quite hard here lately. I really miss my English friends just having a cup of tea and talking, shopping going the gym ect...

I was wondering if there were any other girls out there having the same problem. Unfortunately my lack of friends is placing a huge burden on my relationship and thats the last thing I want.

I am 29 and from Liverpool, I am currently teaching English to Spanish children part time but I am looking for something more full time, If there are any girls on here that are having the same problem and would like to meet up and chat then send me a message

Kate


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

kato20 said:


> My name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 2 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend.
> 
> I don't really have any English friends here, I spend my time with my boyfriend and his friends and family, I do speak good spanish but I feel I can not express myself and be myself when speaking in another language
> 
> ...


Hi Kate i was in a similar situation when i arrived here 10 years ago. My husband is also spanish. Where abouts in malaga are you?


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for your response, How are you?

I live in Teatinos not far from the University but I also spend a lot of time in Benalmadena.

I am sure with you living here for 10 years you have met quite a lot of people now

Kate


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Kate,

Cat09 feels the same as you - her post is currently on page 1 of this site, although that will change! Some excellent advice given there - well, I would say so, as some is from me. I can't copy the link to her post as I'm a new member of this site, so not allowed (I did try).

Anyway, find her post if you can - you'll see she feels the same as you - and read the replies. Some useful information and positive thinking there.

Hope this helps you and that you soon start to feel very happy and at home. xx


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey girls, there is a really good website called 'costa women', just google it. Ali runs it she is in Fuengirola. But there are loads of lovely ladies on there in your area. I am moving to Estepona soon and was there last week and met with quite a few and still making contact with lots more through the site and also using different 'living-in' Spain Facebook groups.

The internet is such a wonderful useful tool, good luck...


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

kato20 said:


> My name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 2 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend.
> 
> I don't really have any English friends here, I spend my time with my boyfriend and his friends and family, I do speak good spanish but I feel I can not express myself and be myself when speaking in another language
> 
> ...


Hi Kate,

We have just move out to Torrox just up the coast, however sadly my OH wont be out until September, I am 25 and she is 26. She is from Nottingham and i dare say will be looking for like minded people to help her shop, gossip, drink coffee and what ever else it is use women get up to haha. I am still working on trying to get her out sooner, fingers crossed!!!

Grant


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Kate,

My fiance and I live in La Cala De Mijas so like 25 mins to Malaga and we have a car so could easily meet up and go shopping etc....PM for my mobile number if you want it and we can meet up if you like. We just moved out here so don't know anyone at all. I am 23 and my fiance is 25 we both work full time but from home.

Let me know,
Claire
x


----------



## Forest (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Kate

(and maybe Claire as well?)

I moved to Malaga about 6 weeks ago and I'll be here all summer, but am struggling to find any kind of social life, so would love to meet up! Send me a message and maybe we could arrange something.

Hope to hear from you soon!

Forest


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Forest said:


> Hi Kate
> 
> (and maybe Claire as well?)
> 
> ...


Hi Forest,

I tried to Private Message you but it wouldn't let me for some reason, see if you can do it to me. 

Happy to meet up.

Claire
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Forest,
> 
> I tried to Private Message you but it wouldn't let me for some reason, see if you can do it to me.
> 
> ...


Only regulars and those who have made more than 5 genuine posts can use the PM facility - it helps to put off Spammers etc

Jo xxx


----------



## Forest (Mar 7, 2012)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Forest,
> 
> I tried to Private Message you but it wouldn't let me for some reason, see if you can do it to me.
> 
> ...



Hi Claire

I don't think the site will let me private message because I'm new (not sure why that is!) When are good times for you? I can do weekends or weekday mornings.

Forest


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Forest,
> 
> I tried to Private Message you but it wouldn't let me for some reason, see if you can do it to me.
> 
> ...


active members with more than 5 posts (& sometimes a bit of patience while you wait for the software to update) can access the PM facility


he needs to be active join in some more dicussions


----------



## Forest (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, will try to be more active!

Also would like to point out that I'm a she, not a he... (happens a lot!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Forest said:


> Ok, will try to be more active!
> 
> Also would like to point out that I'm a she, not a he... (happens a lot!)


 Sorry  I guess your user name, Forest smacks of "Forest Gump" lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Forest said:


> Ok, will try to be more active!
> 
> Also would like to point out that I'm a she, not a he... (happens a lot!)


don't mind me......................I'm always doing that


----------



## Forest (Mar 7, 2012)

jojo said:


> Sorry  I guess your user name, Forest smacks of "Forest Gump" lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's actualy my name! And yes, I've heard ALL the Forest Gump jokes before!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Forest said:


> That's actualy my name! And yes, I've heard ALL the Forest Gump jokes before!


 oooopps! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Cassasa (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Kate

I am in exactly the same situation as you!! Also, I work from home so it's even harder to meet people - I'd love to meet with you if you're still in Malaga!

I saw on the forum thread that you might already have met up with some other people, but if there's room for one more, please let me know! I'm in the Benalmedana area - where are you?

Look forward to hearing something back!  



kato20 said:


> My name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 2 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend.
> 
> I don't really have any English friends here, I spend my time with my boyfriend and his friends and family, I do speak good spanish but I feel I can not express myself and be myself when speaking in another language
> 
> ...


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi, How are you?

I live in Malaga but I work in Benalmadena, What do you do? How long have you lived out here?

I have met up with one girl who lives in La Cala, shes on holiday at the moment and back in about 2 weeks.

It would be nice to meet up, Where about in Benal do you live?

Speak soon

Kate x


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

kato20 said:


> Hi, How are you?
> 
> I live in Malaga but I work in Benalmadena, What do you do? How long have you lived out here?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I live in La Cala and Kate and I have met up already, we're doing again sometime soon over a few bottles of wine I think 

I am only 20 minutes drive away from Benal, maybe the 3 of us can all meet up.

x


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cassasa said:


> Hi Kate
> 
> I am in exactly the same situation as you!! Also, I work from home so it's even harder to meet people - I'd love to meet with you if you're still in Malaga!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I live in La Cala and Kate and I have met up already, we're doing again sometime soon over a few bottles of wine I think  My fiance and I also work from home so again the same situation as you find it hard to meet people.

I am only 20 minutes drive away from Benal, maybe the 3 of us can all meet up.

x


----------



## Cassasa (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi!

Good to hear from you! I think I've seen a reply from Claire (?) in La Cala too - would be excellent if the 3 of us meet up in a couple of weeks' time then! 

I work from home, marketing, have been in Cordoba for a few years but just moved to Benal now so new to the area!

I don't think I can do private messages on here because I'm new, but if either of you can start one, then we can exchange emails / phones etc?

x x




kato20 said:


> Hi, How are you?
> 
> I live in Malaga but I work in Benalmadena, What do you do? How long have you lived out here?
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cassasa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Good to hear from you! I think I've seen a reply from Claire (?) in La Cala too - would be excellent if the 3 of us meet up in a couple of weeks' time then!
> 
> ...


join in with a few discussions & your PM facility will be activated - no-one can PM you until it is

have a look at other threads - you've been in Spain a while so maybe can offer some advice somewhere?


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cassasa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Good to hear from you! I think I've seen a reply from Claire (?) in La Cala too - would be excellent if the 3 of us meet up in a couple of weeks' time then!
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Yes def I am not back in Spain until next Friday. So a couple of weeks time would be good. 

Do you have a partner/bf/husband at all as my fiance is looking to meet people as well. The more the merrier. 

I can easily get dropped off or drive to Benal if we wanted to meet there. /SNIP/

Thanks xxx


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

Yes we will have to arrange something when Claire gets back, I can't start a private message either as I don't use this much, I know Claire can, so if she sends you a private message and gives you mine and her facebook names, you can add us. Have you got facebook? or even mobile numbers. Have you got watsapp??

Speak soon 

Kate


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kato20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes we will have to arrange something when Claire gets back, I can't start a private message either as I don't use this much, I know Claire can, so if she sends you a private message and gives you mine and her facebook names, you can add us. Have you got facebook? or even mobile numbers. Have you got watsapp??
> 
> ...


check your USER CP settings for messages - your PM facility should be working :confused2:

however you can't send a PM to someone unless _theirs_ is enabled - Claire's should be fine though


----------



## AmyHarper1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in El Faro at the minute (which is between La Cala and Fuengirola) but will hopefully moving up to Benalmadena Pueblo in the next few weeks as my husband is a chef up there so would prefer to live local. I don't know many other english speakers here either and am missing girly gossips and a chat over a cuppa (or a vino!) I'm 25 in August so really missing the social side of things too


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyHarper1 said:


> I live in El Faro at the minute (which is between La Cala and Fuengirola) but will hopefully moving up to Benalmadena Pueblo in the next few weeks as my husband is a chef up there so would prefer to live local. I don't know many other english speakers here either and am missing girly gossips and a chat over a cuppa (or a vino!) I'm 25 in August so really missing the social side of things too


Hi Amy,

I tried to find you on FB but couldn't. I will send you a PM if i can.

xxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyHarper1 said:


> I live in El Faro at the minute (which is between La Cala and Fuengirola) but will hopefully moving up to Benalmadena Pueblo in the next few weeks as my husband is a chef up there so would prefer to live local. I don't know many other english speakers here either and am missing girly gossips and a chat over a cuppa (or a vino!) I'm 25 in August so really missing the social side of things too


Hi Amy,

I just tried to PM you but you can't receive them yet....anyway add me on FB it's Claire McCulloch and my profile pic is of me in a cowgirl hat haha.

Would be great for the 4 of us all to meet up in Benal for drinks one day, what do you think? When shall we all meet up when is best for everyone, shall we say either Saturday 19th May or Saturday 26th May for a few drinks or lunch in Benal Marina?

xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> I tried to find you on FB but couldn't. I will send you a PM if i can.
> 
> xxx


Amy needs to join in a bit more before she can send or receive a PM


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Claire,I can meet up on the sat 19th, I work at 9pm but we can meet up in the day if its good for everyone, Where shall we say? Puerto Marina in Benalmadena??
/SNIP/

Speak soon xxxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*TO EVERYONE ON THIS THREAD - *

*PLEASE* stop posting personal info such as e-mail addresses & fb names -we have the rule for your own safety & to stop you being spammed

the PM facility is easy to access - you only need 5 good posts as it states earlier in thread

how hard can it be to have a look around & see if you can offer some advive to some other posters here?


----------



## Cassasa (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Claire

Brilliant, let me know when's good for you then!
And yes, my bf is Spanish so we could all get together 
Benal is best for me until I know the area better as don't have wheels here at the mo...

See you soon, enjoy the rest of your time away!

x



Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes def I am not back in Spain until next Friday. So a couple of weeks time would be good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassasa (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone

I replied just now before seeing this whole new load of messages, not so hot at this forum stuff ha ha!!

I'm on FB and going to find some threads on here to reply to so that my PM are enabled too and hopefully we can catch up. The dates you're talking about are difficult as might be in Cordoba for La Feria but the summer is long and I'm sure we'll find a time to get together!

x x

QUOTE=Claire11;782613]Hi Amy,

I tried to find you on FB but couldn't. I will send you a PM if i can.

xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi

We have changed the date and time to meet up to thursday 24th may at 7pm in puerto marina, Is that any better for you?

Kate







Cassasa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I replied just now before seeing this whole new load of messages, not so hot at this forum stuff ha ha!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cassasa (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Kate
Argh, no can do either - but am completely free the following week?!
Let me know if you make plans to meet again and hopefully I'll be able to make it!
Enjoy! x


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm spanish. I just went back to Spain 2 months ago because I was living in Bournemouth half a year. I opened a thread some weeks ago because I'd like to have some exchange lessons with British people who are interested in learning Spanish. I'm from La Cala del Moral. The thread I opened is this one:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/121749-do-you-want-learn-spanish-improve-intercambio-m-laga.html#post865560

Have fun! See you!


----------



## GeorgiaAlty1992 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Me too!*

Hi Kate, i am also from Liverpool, i am currently working in a school in the 29006 Malaga area, i have really struggled to make friends as through the day i work and of a night time most of the people where i live are older and only speak spanish. My boyfriend lives in England and i am struggling with the feelings of being homesick and missing those i am close to. My spanish is ok, but as you said it is hard to express yourself exactly. It would be great to meet up sometime for a chat or even maybe a drink, i look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, me and my partner are moving to estepona on sunday, im 22 so quite youny for moving abroad, feeling very scared lol hoping i can make friends over there so if anyone wants to meet up let me know, dont think i can pm yet as iv just joined

Beckyx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Becky, 

I moved out here with my fiance when I was 22, now 23 and it's fine. We love it out here. Why are you moving to Estepona is it because of work? Don't be scared at all it's a fantastic experience! 

I live in La Cala De Mija but looking to move nearer Benalmadena in Jan 2013. Love it there so much to do and love the marina.

What are you doing for work out here?

Claire
x


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Claire, no we dont have work lined up, we film weddings during the summer so edit during winter so wev saved enough for 6month incase we dont get anything. Im hoping to get a job doing anything realy so i can meet people plus I dont just want it to seem like a long holiday. Are you far from estepona? What made you decide to move Beckyx


----------



## becky1990 (Oct 23, 2012)

kato20 said:


> My name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 2 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend.
> 
> I don't really have any English friends here, I spend my time with my boyfriend and his friends and family, I do speak good spanish but I feel I can not express myself and be myself when speaking in another language
> 
> ...


Hi kate, where abouts in Malaga do you live? Me and my boyfriend Andy are moving to estepona on sunday, he is also from liverpool, im only 22 so worried about having the same problem


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

becky1990 said:


> Hi Claire, no we dont have work lined up, we film weddings during the summer so edit during winter so wev saved enough for 6month incase we dont get anything. Im hoping to get a job doing anything realy so i can meet people plus I dont just want it to seem like a long holiday. Are you far from estepona? What made you decide to move Beckyx


 You will need to prove an income and healthcare cover before you can become a resident in Spain. So make sure you have filled out your S1 health forms. EHICs arent enough and if you can show you have an income or at least a large sum of money to prove you can provide for yourselves. Spain is very strict now!

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Becky, 

Kate and I are friends from here so it's a good place to meet people. We live about an hour away from Estepona at the moment but when we move to Benalmadena it will be longer than that. Take it you have found a place? It's lovely out here, getting colder just now but in the summer it's nice. 

Im sure you will find a job but the income over here is a lot lower than the UK. We moved here because we both work from home and are lucky enough that we can work anywhere in the world  Visa's were the problem for everywhere else so Spain it was.

xx


----------



## Grasparossa (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I live a bit far away for a quick coffee, but I´d love to come along to Malaga sometime, or we could meet somewhere else.

x


----------



## scared (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello, my name is Tracy and I only joined this site half an hour ago to see if I could make some friends in Malaga? someone just sent me a message and told me to read you message, so here I am!! I am an English woman living in Switzerland at the moment with my German boyfriend and I too am an English teacher. I was offered a teaching position yesterday in campanillas with MITT school of technology in the technolgia campas. I start my new job on January 8th and so I am in the process of finding an apartment close by to the school and I hope to leave here for Malaga around the 5th. I say I because im not sure if im comming alone or not? ( long story) but either way I would love to make a new friend there in Malaga, I should add that im not as young as you in years but Im also not dead yet! Im 50 but I feel alot younger and act younger too infact my boyfriend is 36! anyway do you live anywhere near where Im gonna be? it would be great to meet you. Tracy


----------



## Buttons182 (Feb 25, 2013)

becky1990 said:


> Hi Claire, no we dont have work lined up, we film weddings during the summer so edit during winter so wev saved enough for 6month incase we dont get anything. Im hoping to get a job doing anything realy so i can meet people plus I dont just want it to seem like a long holiday. Are you far from estepona? What made you decide to move Beckyx


Hi Becky,

I'm looking to move out in the next couple of weeks, initially by myself but I may have a friend who will move out later and work as a part time PA. I was interested in your post as I've a few online projects you maybe interested in with your background in film. Are you familiar with final cut pro and do you do photography or just film, if only film are you and your partner interested in learning photography? My projects cover film and still photography amongst other things.

I'm looking for business partners who can work, and possibly a part time PA with a full timeosition in the future. Additionally I'm looking to simply meet friends and get a better understanding of the culture.

Let me knw if you're I treated in chatting whether as friends or work related. If you've an friends or contacts I'd be interested to meet them too. You mentioned the gym do you know any personal pilates teachers and physiotherapists you or anyone could reccomed?

Look forward to chatting,

John


----------



## Buttons182 (Feb 25, 2013)

kato20 said:


> My name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 2 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend.
> 
> I don't really have any English friends here, I spend my time with my boyfriend and his friends and family, I do speak good spanish but I feel I can not express myself and be myself when speaking in another language
> 
> ...


Hi Kate,

I noticed you liked the gym, I'm moving to Malaga soon, can you recommend a gym, pilates teacher and physiotherapist in or around Malaga?

Thanks for any help in advance,

Sincerely,

John


----------



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

I am 24, just moved here in the Feungirola area. Looking for friends and to meet new people. Feel free to message me!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Soldierxx said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 24, just moved here in the Feungirola area. Looking for friends and to meet new people. Feel free to message me!


As I posted earlier, for Fuengirola, try Iceland - it's always full of Brits and there's a cafe outside which collects them, too and Crispy Cod on the seafront (best fish and chips on the CdS) but you will find that most Brits who are here permanently are in the older age groups.


----------

